# HF 12" Miter Saw



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have had this thing for 9 months now and I LOVE it. Has anyone else had BAD experiences with it? Is there something I'm missing? I'm just not sure at this point what DeWalt has that the HF saw doesn't and costs an extra $400.

They're all made in China after all right?

Curtis


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you talking about the fixed, or the slider? I don't think they sell a non slider 12" any more. At least they are not on the web page...

I have the slider, and other than the fact that dust collection is pathetic, and the OEM blade was a death wish (most OEM blades are fairly poor, the HF one was downright scary!) mine has been great. Once out of the box, I set it up and did some test cuts, The cut was EXTREMELY rough, so I swapped to a Freud 80T blade which was my intention anyway, and then proceeded to dial in the stops and such. For just at 10 months now mine has been great. I need to get up off my tail and build a decent dust hood for it though...

I have read a lot of stories of blade deflection with a 12", and yes, I can make the blade deflect my running through the cut too fast. But with a slow, reasonable cut rate, they are dead accurate. And that honestly is a function of the blade flexing, and not a fault of the saw itself... 

It IS a big saw mind you, with a depth from the front mount bolt flages to the back of the rails at full depth of 30", but aside from that somewhat painful issue of space use, yeah, I am happy with it. Very happy...


----------



## RGBelon (Oct 22, 2011)

I too just bought a HF 12" sliding mitre saw. The stock is ok, just don't over run it. Replaced it with a 96 tooth carbide. Great for cutting mdf trim. Going to use it to build a closet storage system out of 3/4 inch plywood. Very interested in creating a mobile saw table with folding extensions.


----------

